# Open Track At Al's Jungle Park New Year's Day 2012



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

What do you do after sleeping off New Year's Eve? Hit the track for some T-Jet action! New Year's Day, Sunday 1/1/12 we will have open track at Al's in Beecher. Doors open @2PM until.....?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to do my best to be there!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tjets*

u know ill be there zoom we go:wave:


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Waking at noon puts me there just in time. I'll be there.:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The track manager gave me the thumbs up!I will be there!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking like we will have enough people to have some racing!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Can you send me a pm with driving directions?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

In addition to racing, I picked up a spiral-cut ham and will have chips, dips and sandwich fixins. If you wish to get in on the food and drink (soda), bring $6. See you all here! Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool! Food for lunch!


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

:lol:Zing!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice Rick! LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope everybody drinks alot tonight so they will be hungover for the race!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks all who attended. We had some real good TJtet and MagTrac racing and really put the hurt on that ham. LOL Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It was good to see some new faces.


----------



## dodgboy (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks again Al for having my crew and I over to race.It was nicer racing than what I'm used to,but my cars came home without any damage for once!Good time,Good people,Good food,and Good racing!See you guys again soon,...Kevin


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

y ep a good day of racin and good ham yum i ate alot of hamm yum yum ty al for the racin and the food and drink will do it again zoom we go oh p.s only 76 days til show lol


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al for the racing,food and for the use of the cars.It was a good time.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Oops*

Thanks for the racing Sunday. How much do I owe you for the body I crashed, car never made it to the track but managed to break the roof off, I guess the Intimidation factor of racing the experts had me shaking, lol. Thank you for the use of ALL the cars and controller, had a great time of racing and eating. Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Al, Did I miss some good racing or small crash fest. I got my daughter back to school in Wisconsin and got in late. A little tired after 400 miles. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Chris, the body will be repaired and will live to race another day. As for 'experts', well I wouldn't call us that. You held your own well with no real practice time. You guys are welcome back any time. 
Pat, racing was good. The car Chris referred to got dropped on the floor and the resin was brittle. Hope you can make the next one. I should have a date by the end of this week. Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It was great to see some new faces!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, thanks for the clarification on the body. I see you had some new 219ers come and race. Looks like every one had a good time racing. For the new guys welcome. I just started racing with this group also and they are very friendly and helpful. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We missed you pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, I will try to make Park Lane on Friday. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I might make it myself


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will try to make it too. Finally got some vacation time slot car racing and florida trip coming soon!


----------

